# Shameless plug: Ebb



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

LMAO This is a first for me on a planted site. Can I have my 10 year old do the evail. (me over seeing his feedback?)


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

good job. I'd say doing this game on puzzle mode shouldn't be evaluated by a ten year old. Quite tricky. 

thanks for the link


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

jargonchipmunk said:


> good job. I'd say doing this game on puzzle mode shouldn't be evaluated by a ten year old. Quite tricky.
> 
> thanks for the link


Very gifted boy accelerated grouping at school (not like his Dad) gonna give him a shot at it.


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

> LMAO This is a first for me on a planted site.


Yeah.. maybe out of place? Mods, feel free to remove if I'm waaaay off topic...
On the upside, the background and menu designs were loosely based on an aquarium plumbing diagram (much more visible in the first version of the menu, alas!). 



> I'd say doing this game on puzzle mode shouldn't be evaluated by a ten year old.


Some of them are pretty tough! 
Hope the ten-year-old in question enjoys it


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

jargonchipmunk said:


> good job. I'd say doing this game on puzzle mode shouldn't be evaluated by a ten year old. Quite tricky.
> 
> thanks for the link


Dustin stumbled on level three, fourteen and made him quit hung up on level twenty five! (had to get his bath before bed) 
Promised to let him back at it tomorrow :icon_mrgr

Said he thought it would be boring but liked it after he got started.
(I quit on level three)


----------

